#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητούνται Τεχνικοί Ασφαλείας

## HRStrategy

Ο πελάτης μας, εταιρία Εξ. Υ. Π. Π. στο πλαίσιο ανάπτυξης των εργασιών της αναζητά συνεργάτες: Μηχανικούς, Μηχανολόγους Μηχανικούς, Ηλεκτρολόγους Μηχανικούς, Χημικούς Μηχανικούς, Χημικούς, 
για την παροχή συμβουλευτικών υπηρεσιών Τεχνικού Ασφαλείας σε πελάτες της. Η εταιρία παρέχει Εξωτερικές Υπηρεσίες Πρόληψης και Προστασίας στον τομέα της Ασφάλειας και Υγείας στο χώρο της εργασίας, ενώ παρουσιάζει δυναμική ανάπτυξη έχοντας ως ανταγωνιστικά πλεονεκτήματα τη συνέπεια, αξιοπιστία και ποιοτική εξυπηρέτηση των πελατών της.

*Κύριες Αρμοδιότητες*
Παροχή Υποδείξεων και Συμβουλών σε θέματα σχετικά με την υγεία και την ασφάλεια των εργαζομένων με σκοπό την πρόληψη εργατικών ατυχημάτων.
Γραπτή Εκτίμηση των υφισταμένων κατά την εργασία κινδύνων για την ασφάλεια και την υγεία, συμπεριλαμβανομένων εκείνων που αφορούν ομάδες εργαζομένων που εκτίθενται σε ιδιαίτερους κινδύνους.

*Απαραίτητα τυπικά προσόντα:*
Πτυχίο  ΑΕΙ - ΑΤΕΙ
Εμπειρία επιθυμητή
Γνώση της Αγγλικής Γλώσσας

*Ο πελάτης προσφέρει:*
Άριστες συνθήκες συνεργασίας
Συνεχή εκπαίδευση
Για συνεργάτες που δεν διαθέτουν εμπειρία, θα γίνει ειδική εκπαίδευση καθώς και πρακτική άσκηση σε χώρους εργασίας από έμπειρους συνεργάτες μας.

*Συμπληρωματικά προσόντα:*
Οι υποψήφιοι που έχουν γνώση και εμπειρία σε εφαρμογή συστημάτων Διαχείρισης  Ποιότητας ISO 9001, Περιβάλλοντος ISO 14001, Ασφάλειας και Υγείας  OHSAS 18001, κλπ μπορούν να έχουν πρόσθετη συνεργασία σε συμβουλευτικά έργα.

Βιογραφικά σημειώματα σε μορφή Microsoft Word παρακαλείστε να υποβάλετε αναφέροντας τη θέση για την οποία ενδιαφέρεστε στο Info@hrstrategy.gr

----------

